# Woohoo. Got my 240 today. Cat issue??



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey all,

I posted before about getting an 89 240SX. Well, today the guy dropped it off for me. I was buying it under the impression that the motor was toast. Fortunately, I don't think it is. :thumbup: 

Anyway, I have been driving it for about 30 minutes. Looks like the oil will need changing. I am going to put in new gas too once this tank runs out. AC works perfectly too.  Tires are pretty much new. Shocks feel fine. Brakes might need changing though. All the light work, headlights pop up, and the gears shift smoothly. Clutch seems fine for the car having 147K miles.

The issue that I am having right now is it is making a ticking noise. Like I said earlier, it sounds similar to the old school diesel engines. I THINK it is the valves tapping. The only other issue I have with it is it bogs when I apply pressure on the gas pedal. I THINK this is related to the catalytic converter. If I push the gas pedal hard, it bogs...but the RPMs still rise. I can push on the pedal harder and it does not help to get the RPMs to rise any faster. In fact, it seems to make things worse.

I had an issue like this with my brother's Jeep Wrangler. It turned out to be the cat. Could it be anything else??

The car will need a wash. In fact, I bet i will have to wash it three times. The car has been sitting under a tree for a few months.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

check the plugs/wires as well it happened to me on my honda


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Prelude Guy said:


> If I push the gas pedal hard, it bogs...but the RPMs still rise. I can push on the pedal harder and it does not help to get the RPMs to rise any faster. In fact, it seems to make things worse.



Just a question... is the MAF plugged in??? This will happen if the MAF is not plugged in, but it could also be something else. I'd check the voltage on the MAF to be sure though even if it is plugged in, just to make sure it isnt' dead.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

COOL!!! Thanks for the info. I will test it tomorrow.

I was getting onto the highway to go to the carwash. Accelerating to get onto the highway proved very diffcult. The car just didn't want to accelerate. 

I will check the MAF. That's right on the intake tube, correct??


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yup, roght after the airbox...that ticking noise might be a lack of oil in the car...this happened with alot of 240's i know when they run low on gas...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the ticking would be the lifters. pour some CD2 in like i suggested before and let it run for about 15 minutes and it should go away.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

no lucas...lucas is the best


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

the ticking noise can also be the timing chain guides. it is a good idea to remove them because they have a tendancy to break off and mess things up >.<)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

lucas is an oil stabilizer. it isnt really meant to quiet the lifters. CD2 is specifically made to.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

A simply yet posible solution to this issue people seem to pass up.

Sometimes in the aluminum head people miss thread a spark plug and now there is a compression leak. The only way to tell if you cant visually notice is to pull the plug and rethread it back in.
If it gets only a few turns in theres your noise.

Does the noise increase with acceleration? if so its not a bad thing to look at.

Also Lucas fluids are made for 1 simply reason, if your engine, or tranny is shitting out you add that stuff to get a few more weeks out of it.
Simply change the oil check your antifreeze. See what happens


----------

